# You get what you pay for



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

looks like the same set that tried to kill me, the bearing and screw came off while running. They all bounced around on the router table for a second then hit the bit and flew past my head for parts unknown. Strange why does everything head towards the bit when its running? murphy's law


----------



## jasonR (Mar 17, 2011)

*The second picture I included shows the bearing on top of the round over bit. That bearing is missing the top cover to it*

Labels in the pics read "Industrial quality pilot bearings on all edging bits." hmmm …

Thanks for the review.

But I don't quite understand you writing that you aren't sure if you pay money for these bits. From your review I wouldn't buy them. Bits don't a hold an edge beyond one or two uses and the bearing unit isn't holding together.


----------



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

For the router bits without a bearing it would be an ok choice if you didn't need it for more than a couple of uses. What should you expect for approximately $1 a bit? There are many woodworkers new or on a tight budget and this might do the job for them. I wouldn't use these bits to rout an edge on eighty board feet of Wenge.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

I have to fess up to having bought a similar set some years ago, and after more than one bad experience the set now rests unused in the back of the drawer. I now use only Whiteside bits and have never been happier.
Roger


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I think most of us have bought a large set like this at one point in time and found similar results as you, ie. not great quality and a bunch of bits that are never used. I've started buying my bits one at a time and only bought what I immediately need for the project, that way I have high quality router bits that are actually of use to me.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I think as we go down our woodworking journey, and graduate up to better tools, we find that a lot of these sets we buy, we wonder why we ever bought them. Of course when I got my first router out of a reconditioned bin at a Sears store, I was in heaven for a while. (Norfolk, VA, $35, sometime in 1971-I remember arguing about it with my first wife.) And my first bit set, (long gone now), didn't even have bearings on it. Does anybody remember using high speed steel bits, (no carbide), with no bearings? Remember all that edge sanding? Would not even consider it now, but it was standard in the 70's and 80's for most of us old guys. Now if I burn a inch or so edge on a piece of cherry, I am pissed!

Then I got my first Porter Cable, then a Dewalt, then Bosch, Whiteside and other high quality bits and other great brands and better tools to match.

But these bits above do serve a purpose, as there are a lot of casual woodworkers and beginners out there who might benefit a one or two time use. Just not me at this point in my woodworking journey.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

LAKETROUT36,
Thank you for the honest appraisal of those bits. Hopefully, it will keep someone from wasting their $$ and risking their safety.
Sometimes I wish I had bought a set or two of cheap bits. Then, I run several feet of hardwood with a cheap singleton and I'm darned glad I didn't buy the set. 
My bits are a hodgepodge of brands, CMT, Freud, PC, DeWalt, Craftsman (never again), Katana and MCLS. 
As needed, I am replacing single bits with more premium lines. 
Unless it's a set for a particular operation, I'll continue to buy only singles.


----------

